# Accessory Pully Torque Specs



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Can someone with service information look up the torque specs for the serpentine belt left and right idler pulleys, and the tensioner?

Thanks.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Tensioner bolts: 16 lb ft
Left (smooth) idler 18 lb ft
Right (ribbed) idler 37 lb ft


----------

